# School shooting



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Is this political? Everyone should know these things, but I guess I'll keep it in the political form.

They say a picture is worth a 1000 words so I'll let this pic speak for me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw that on facebook the other day. It kinda puts it into perspective how quickly people either forget about things or the fact that history books NEVER talk about anything bad.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I saw that on FB too but wondered if it was true...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

In 1890 wounded knee happened but it is not at a school. It was some field.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Massacre at Little Big Horn and the Battle at Wounded Knee.

It was a battle at Little Big Horn and a Massacre at Wounded Knee. But since the history books don't want the kids to know the truth, they switch words around.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think atrocities have occurred throughout history throughout the world including the United States. After you view that picture the point I want to make is the media calls attention to it now for political purpose. That purpose is to try persuade everyone we need gun control. That's why the words at the bottom of the picture made this worth even bringing up. Give up your guns and you will give up your freedom.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am with you on that one. I just like them to be right. The caption should be changed.

The good point or sad point is most will never look up to see if the sign is correct.

Chuck Norris brushes his teeth with barbed wire.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The little big horn happened in 1876, and the Indians were better armed than the soldiers. Wounded Knee occurred in 1890, and People is correct, it was not at a school. However, there were around 200 women and children killed, and for the most part the Indians were unarmed. The government had ordered their firearms to be turned in and destroyed.

Does that last sentence sound familiar?

Huntin1


----------

